# Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???



## Borstenwurm (10. Februar 2014)

Moin,|wavey:

ich wollte mir demnächst einen E-Motor zulegen, hab auch schon diverse Modelle in Aussicht.#6

Wie sieht es bei Elektromotoren mit der Stromversorgung aus?|bigeyes

Genügt eine normale Autobatterie als Antrieb ?|bigeyes


----------



## Tino34 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

keine Starterbatterie nehmen und nicht kleiner als 80ah mein Tip,

http://www.batteriespezialist.de/Wohnmobil-Boot:::17.html?XTCsid=2e6b611458ef558a53ff3377a71b5183

  aber Beschreib doch noch das Einsatzgebiet z.Bsp zum Schleppangeln oder nur kurze Strecken ala 5min Fahrt usw., dann kriegst bestimmt ein paar mehr Tipps! 
 Vor ein paar Tagen kam sone ähnliche Frage hier wg 60AH Batterie, nutz mal eben die AB Suche!


----------



## Zanderschreck71 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Kurz: Nein


----------



## STORM_2012 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*



Hepman schrieb:


> Kurz: Nein



Doch|wavey:


----------



## Zanderschreck71 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Doch|wavey:



Aber nicht lange bzw oft, da das die Batterie nicht mitmacht.

Also:Nein


----------



## Borstenwurm (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !!!

Ich wollte mit dem Motor die schwedischen Schären der Ostsee befischen, aber nur, um in den flachen Buchten einen Platzwechsel zu machen. Gerade in den gefährlichen Ecken würde ich den Motor einsetzen, da bei Steinkontakt der Scherbolzen des Aussenborders immer so schnell bricht.
Eventuell würde ich mit dem Motor kurze strecken auf Barsch schleppen.


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Min 100 Ah AGM oder Gel Akku und ein ordentliches Ladegerät (muss für AGM und Gel geeignet sein). Der Ladestrom sollte 10% der Akkukapazität haben. Und möglichst den Akku nie leer fahren.
Las Dir nix von Starterbat. erzählen, hab ich schon durch.
Gruß...


----------



## Killerschnauze (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Eiine Starterbatterie, die vom Außenborder aufgeladen wird ist keine Option?


----------



## STORM_2012 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

@zokker 

vllt hattest du ja eine die dafür nicht brauchbar war wie auch immer.
ich kenne viele die von diesen arbeits/gel...etc wieder auf starter batterien umgestiegen sind. Ich fahre meine auch schon 3 jahre ohne Probleme#6
Und hab noch ne eine 110 er die schon 5 jahre lauft. Ist alles ne Geschmackssache und erfahrungssache.

Wenn man die batterie über den aussenborder laden könnte wäre das ja genial.


----------



## Vanner (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Eiine Starterbatterie, die vom Außenborder aufgeladen wird ist keine Option?



Nein. Der Ladestrom eines Außenborders (falls Ladespule vorhanden) ist nicht gerade hoch. Dazu muß auch die Starterbatterie für den Motor mit geladen werden wenn der Motor über E-Start verfügt. Um nun noch die Batterie für einen zusätzlichen E-Motor zu laden mußt du schon unheimlich lange fahren.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> @zokker
> 
> vllt hattest du ja eine die dafür nicht brauchbar war wie auch immer.
> ich kenne viele die von diesen arbeits/gel...etc wieder auf starter batterien umgestiegen sind. Ich fahre meine auch schon 3 jahre ohne Probleme#6
> ...



Woanders schreibst Du das du ne 230er hast, die Du seit 3 Jahren fährst!|kopfkrat

TE:
Lass Dir hier nix von Starterbatterien erzählen!
Die sind nicht für tiefe Entladung geeignet.
Sonst gebe es keinen Markt für Gel und AGM Batterien.
Die sind überall verbaut wo es auf dauerhaften Stromverbrauch ankommt.
Klar hälten bei ner Autobatterie nach vielen Entladungen noch paar Zellen auf Spannung,allerdings wird der Motor nicht mehr seine Power damit haben.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## STORM_2012 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Ja ist ja auch richtig : die 230er habe ich jetzt 3 jahre und ne 110ner 5 jahre oder was war deiner meinung nach jetzt falsch an meiner aussage?


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Ich hab eine 100 Ah Starterbat. gehabt. Extra für Schwedenurlaub gekauft. Nach 1 Woche war die platt, hat nur noch 10 min gehalten. Ladegerät wurde ein Hochwertiges mit I/U Kennlinie genutzt. Jetzt habe ich eine AGM, gar kein Vergleich, läuft super.
Zum laden über Bootsmotor soviel: Mein Selva liefert 16 A über die Lichtmaschine. Das reicht dicke zum Laden, auch für externe Akkus. Mach ich aber nicht, weil 15V Ladespannung, das ist zu viel für eine AGM. AGM sollten nur mit max 14,4V Ladespannung geladen werden, um ihre Vorteile ausspielen zu können.


----------



## Vanner (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Fährt aber nicht jeder nen 40PS Selva, die meisten haben kleinere Motore und da dann auch viel weniger Ladestrom. Mein 20PS Johnson hatte 8A, da wird es dann schon sehr eng mit dem Laden einer 2. Batterie.


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Jo das mach sein, aber ein Außenborder brauch ja auch nicht viel Strom zum Starten. I/U Kennlinie ist beim Laden schon wichtig, also nur vernünftiges Ladegerät.


----------



## stefansdl (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Starterbatterie? 

Ein klares JA. Verwende seit 5 Jahren eine Starterbatterie von 45Ah und eine mit 80Ah für einen E-Motor mit 36lbs. Funktionieren einwandfrei und halten. Teure Gelbatterien kann man sich sparen wenn man sie nicht jede Woche auf einen Emotor angewiesen ist.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Up`s das Thema hatten wir doch gerade ? 
 Wenn ich die Preise zwischen einer 100 Ah Starterbatterie und eine 100 Ah für die Bootsnutzung schaue, dann ist der unterschied lächerlich - abgesehen von Gelbatterien. Also warum soll ich eine halbe Sache mit erhöhten Risiko machen, wenn ich für mein Geld eine sichere Sache bekommen kann ?
 Tu Dir das nicht an, sonst machst Du hinterher #q #q #q .
 Die Banner Energy Bull kann auch mit normalen Ladegerät aufgeladen werden :m.


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Ich hab vorhin mit einem pensionierten Elektrofreak geschnackt. Er sagte, man könnte einen Elektroaussenborder auch mit einer Autobatterie befeuern. Das hängt wohl von den Amperestunden des E-Motors ab. Wenn der E-Motor z.B 2Ah hätte und die Batterie 40Ah, dann sollte der Motor 20 Stunden damit laufen.

Ich strebe an, mir einen E-Motor zu kaufen, mit einer Schubkraft von 36lbs, was für ein offenes Kleinboot mit einer Länge von 3,85m und 2 Anglern ausreichen.

Ist das richtig oder wurde mir da großer Mist erzählt ???


----------



## zokker (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Theoretisch richtig, praktisch falsch.


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich mit dem Motor und einer Starterbatterie maximal 1 Stunde am Tag fahren würde und die Batterie alle 2 Tage laden würde ?!

Würde das wohl hinhauen ???


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Antrieb für 12Volt-Elektromotoren ???*

Hab gerade im 60AH-Thema nachgeschaut, die frage hat sich geklärt !!!

Danke für die Infos !!!


----------

